#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-10-31
<NC_Guy> sup
<NC_Guy>  :~
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-11-01
<internalkernel> w00t... new phone! Picked up the HTC Amaze yesterday... my Nexus One is broken... *sniff*
<internalkernel> its no surprise really... but this phone has comparable specs to my wife's netbook... dual 1.5ghz and 1 GB Ram... Im waiting for quad-core phones... :D
<BugeyeD> i heard shuttleworth promises ubuntu for your phone soon
<BugeyeD> i wonder if the phone would have an animal name then ...
<internalkernel> BugeyeD: lmao...
<BugeyeD> i recently upgraded to the iphone4s. no computer required for configuration/backup/whatever, so i no longer have to boot my macbook to osx ...
<internalkernel> th phone might be able to run linux... but definitely not unity. \
<BugeyeD> a friend recently purchased the atrix and said it was faster than his desktop computer
<BugeyeD> these things are amazing as of late
<internalkernel> this phone is pretty snappy, especially compared to my nexus - which still has good specs compared to the majority of phones out there
<internalkernel> this one happened to be released this month...
<BugeyeD> who is your carrier?
<internalkernel> Tmo...
<Nivex> what's broken with your N1?
<internalkernel> I almost dropped them, but Verizon is the only option... the charging port is trashed.
<Nivex> I wish the radio modules were swappable. I have an AT&T N1 but I switched to T-Mo. It works fine but only get EDGE data.
<internalkernel> all it is is bare metals strips... there's not even any plastic around them anymore...
<BugeyeD> i have bad blood with verizon, so i just stuck with at&t.
<internalkernel> I know they claim the 4G is compatible, but my nexus wasn't a 4g phone... the Amaze is and I have _much_ better service with a 4G phone...
<internalkernel> full 4G bars at my house and with the nexus it was one or two...
<internalkernel> it could be partially due to construction - the nexus suffered from the death grip unfortunately...
<BugeyeD> funny how everyone thought that was an iphone issue
<BugeyeD> you dropped your landline yet, or are you keeping it for 911?
<BugeyeD> looks like he dropped his cell, not his landline
<BugeyeD> or maybe that was the deathgrip
<BugeyeD> can you here me now?
<BugeyeD> hear
<internalkernel> lol
<BugeyeD> duh
<BugeyeD> deathgrip?
<holstein> \o/
<internalkernel> like the old iphone, they bury the antenna in the bottom of the handset which is where most people hold it...
<internalkernel> so the signal dies.... slowly... while you're holding it...
<BugeyeD> but apple got all the heat. i just think it's funny.
<internalkernel> well, theirs was the worse...
<BugeyeD> sure it was. what do you sync your phone data with? i mean contacts/calendars/etc. ?
<internalkernel> nexus was more like a minor irritation... but I think overall the design was not very radio friendly
<internalkernel> Google partially because of GVoice but everything else through my server - exchange active-sync
<BugeyeD> what server? please tell me it's not actually exchange ...
<internalkernel> no... Its GroupOffice they use z-push which is an Exchange emulator.
<internalkernel> but it works solid
<BugeyeD> i'm using zimbra at the moment. it works fine. :)
<BugeyeD> i wonder who turned me on to that ...
<internalkernel> lol...
<internalkernel> I've since switched to GroupOffice... :D
<BugeyeD> is that the php thing you were banging on awhile back?
<internalkernel> yeah... php, meh...
<BugeyeD> i just threw up a little in my mouth ...
<internalkernel> but it does work pretty well, I think they want it do to to much... and they haven't really integrated it in an intuitive manner... you really have to get used to that thing.
<BugeyeD> why that over zimbra?
<internalkernel> because I can configure my subsystem - imap, amavis, postfix, SA, etc - independently of GroupOffice
<internalkernel> and it doesn't use java, which makes me throw up a little less when I think about it
<BugeyeD> heh, i hear ya.
<internalkernel> not that java isn't a good language, its just that... my god Zimbra needs 2GB of ram to just run
<BugeyeD> yup
<BugeyeD> but i'm pretty impressed with it thus far. i like the search functionality and how everything is all integrated
<internalkernel> GroupOffice incorporated the postfix admin module too... so you can configure your virtual domains/emails directly in the web app too...
<internalkernel> zimbra in general is acutally easier to use and understand that GO
<internalkernel> that may be a viable alternative if this client gets tired of GO
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-11-03
 * BugeyeD just switched from irssi in screen to irssi in tmux. so far, so good.
<holstein> nice
<holstein> ive looked at it
<BugeyeD> it does split screen (nested like crazy, even). screen, meh.
<BugeyeD> i've been using screen a
<BugeyeD> _very_long_time_ so i expect to trip a few times
<BugeyeD> tmux runtime and stored configuration is awesome, though.
<BugeyeD> it even comes with an example config which basically makes it seem like screen from a user perspective (hotkeys and such)
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-11-04
<Nivex> It took me a few iterations to get used to tmux coming from screen, and yes I do map some of the keys to screen-like
<Nivex> but I'm sold on tmux now :)
<lovelace> Nivex: Do you know of a good tmux reference for screen users?
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-11-05
<Nivex> lovelace: not off hand, no. Sorry.
<Nivex> I used the text installer to install Oneiric Xubuntu, and X won't start.
<Nivex> It's an nVidia card, but Natty had no problem with it.
<Nivex> oh that is an obnoxious bug
<Nivex> the unity-greeter on which it depends was failing to start
<Nivex> I hand edited the /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf to point at lightdm-gtk-greeter and it works
#ubuntu-us-nc 2012-11-01
<Chat8569> Yooooiiiii
<Chat8569> Anyone here?
